# My Cd Player Keeps Turning OFF



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

so im playing my radio in my car and i all the sudden my radio deck turns off.it will keep doing that if i bump my radio for a while or if i turn it up past 25. i have a 91 suburban with 2 6/12 in the kick panel and 2 6x9's in the back trunk doors. one guy said i might need to replace my ground to the battery because i might be dropping voltage another guy said whoever wired the speakers to my 6x9s in the trunk wired it to a way that its pinching against the metal that holds the carpet together


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Definitely a wiring problem. They are all good guesses but you wont find out until you take it apart and trace all your connections for a loose wire. Now if you turn it passed 25 and it cuts out that sounds like a voltage drop that causes it to cut out. What do you have for a setup? And what electrical upgrades have you done?


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

dunno if you can see the speaker wire though


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

no pic...

:ugh:


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jun 22 2006, 05:25 PM~5652374
> *Definitely a wiring problem. They are all good guesses but you wont find out until you take it apart and trace all your connections for a loose wire. Now if you turn it passed 25 and it cuts out that sounds like a voltage drop that causes it to cut out. What do you have for a setup? And what electrical upgrades have you done?
> *



thanks that what the other guy told me i dont have any electrical upgrades yet but i plan to the dude that said the thing about the voltage drop thinks i should just replace the ground to the chassis because he says in old trucks like mine they tend to get old and i have 2 12' pioneers 400 rms so it say i dont know the model numbers and a 1200 lanzar vibe d amp


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/i/126638315653_330.jpg?


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Start off with that then and see where it takes you. I'm sure theres tons of "BIG 3 wire upgrade" topics you can find in forums if you need help. Try soldering all your connections too to make sure they will not come loose later.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Error

Error: 
We're sorry, this page is not available. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please go to pictures.sprintpcs.com in case you are using an old bookmark, which is no longer valid. 


Thats what I got when I clicked on your link.


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

alright my stereo stopped going out and i found out my amp is bad and i need to cop a new one and im thinking about copping this to replace that lanzar

The Amp I Looking To Replace The Lanzar

to power these











now that problem with my regular speakers going out when i turn it up past 22 could it be this




















or these and i got the 6 1/2 models like those and there 6 1/2 are 3 ways and the 6x9's are 3 way also


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

damn no help???????please


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingsun_@Aug 12 2006, 05:20 PM~5954792
> *alright my stereo stopped going out and i found out my amp is bad and i need to cop a new one and im thinking about copping this to replace that lanzar
> 
> The Amp I Looking To Replace The Lanzar
> ...


Check the specs (RMS Wattage per sub) on the subs to make sure they'll mate with that amp....plus I believe the amp is a 600watt @ 1 Ohms bridged...so I'll be guessing the subs are 300 Watts RMS and have dual 4 Ohm voice coils?

I'd definitely fix that wiring problem you got there posted in the pics...pics are real small but from I can see looks like the door speaker wires run across the door jams into the door panel causing it to get pinched everytime you close the door....run it through the wiring boot in the door jam. re-run your wires, get connectors or solder them...dont twist wires together and use electrical tape. Looks like they might be shorting out because of that.


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

it said in the back 1000 watts 400 rms 4 ohm and yea now im looking at the directed 2400d i just want a amp that i can grow with when i get better subs ya know


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

heres bigger picture of it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingsun_@Aug 14 2006, 12:02 AM~5961688
> *heres bigger picture of it
> 
> 
> ...


If you look up towards the top of the rear barn doors, you should have 4 terminals on each door in the jamb...

You can use them for speaker pass throughs... :cheesy: 

You will lose your dome light trigger and the power lock this way, but you can live without that...

The speakers will only work when the doors are closed, but it beats wires everywhere...

Also those doors are already set up for 6x9 speakers NOT where you mounted yours...  

Take the panel off, you'll see, but it's too late now, you already molested your panels...


----------



## kingsun (Dec 8, 2004)

MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! i didnt do this this job was done like 10 yrs ago by these dudes my dad knew and yeah they made it where they turned off the factory speakers i might as well get everything re wired


----------

